# Is my idea for joining the army in the IT field feasible ??



## samnet66 (1 Nov 2017)

I will have a physical examination and interview in two weeks.  I am very happy and confused about joining the army.  

My background:
I am 39 years old, and I hold a master degree in Computer Networks.  I have around 7 years' computer network related experience with CCIE (Cisco expert-level Network) Certification.   I don't really like the computer networks, but just deep in this field.  I hope I can find out a stable job, and not always worried about being laid off.

My thoughts:
I even want to quite form this computer network industry, but I don't know what I can do in the army.   Another purpose of joining army is I hope the new job in the army is not as hard as I used to work.  My english is not very well, but there is no problem with daily communication.

My question:
At my age,  I want a stable job, not always work overtime to the late-night, any kind of network-related or non-related job, a monthly salary of 6500+, is it feasible or possible ?  I would like to ask guys for advice. 

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## mariomike (1 Nov 2017)

samnet66 said:
			
		

> At my age,  I want a stable job, not always work overtime to the late-night, any kind of network-related or non-related job, a monthly salary of 6500+, is it feasible or possible ?



General Service Officers - Monthly Rates (in dollars) after March 2017 for Officer Cadet, Second Lieutenant, Lieutenant, Captain, Major and Lieutenant-Colonel.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-class-c-officer-rates.page

Regular Force Non-Commissioned Members (NCM) Rates - Monthly Rates (in dollars) after March 2017
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-ncm-class-c-rates.page

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Ludoc (1 Nov 2017)

Talk to the recruiters, depending on the qualifications you have, you may be eligible for the ACISS recruiting bonus. (Up to $20,000)


----------



## mariomike (1 Nov 2017)

Ludoc said:
			
		

> Talk to the recruiters, depending on the qualifications you have, you may be eligible for the ACISS recruiting bonus. (Up to $20,000)





			
				samnet66 said:
			
		

> I hold a master degree in Computer Networks.



With a degree, the Original Poster may, or may not, qualify as an officer.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (1 Nov 2017)

Don't know if you are in a rush or not but a new direct entry trade is opening up in your field in 2019 (Take that with a grain of salt).

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/mosid378-cyber-operator.page

Check it out. There are a couple IT trades in the forces as well but cyber op seems more your gig from what you've posted.

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/telecommunications/aerospace-systems-technician.html


https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/telecommunications/army-systems-specialist.html


----------



## samnet66 (7 Nov 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> General Service Officers - Monthly Rates (in dollars) after March 2017 for Officer Cadet, Second Lieutenant, Lieutenant, Captain, Major and Lieutenant-Colonel.
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-class-c-officer-rates.page
> 
> Regular Force Non-Commissioned Members (NCM) Rates - Monthly Rates (in dollars) after March 2017
> ...



Thank you very much, I will check it.


----------



## samnet66 (7 Nov 2017)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Don't know if you are in a rush or not but a new direct entry trade is opening up in your field in 2019 (Take that with a grain of salt).
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/mosid378-cyber-operator.page
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot,  I will take a look of them.


----------



## samnet66 (7 Nov 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> With a degree, the Original Poster may, or may not, qualify as an officer.
> 
> As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.



Thanks ;D,  Your information is very important to me.


----------



## mariomike (7 Nov 2017)

samnet66 said:
			
		

> Thanks ;D,  Your information is very important to me.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------

